# Pre-made loft for sale?



## panther-star (Sep 6, 2017)

Hello! I am here looking to see if anyone has or makes lofts for sale? I have one, but it's basic size and a need a larger one for when my pigeons lay their eggs (it's been a long winter). I'm in Central New York, so a closer person would be more ideal. Thanks for reading, I'll be checking back every now and then to try and respond as soon as I can~
PS, here's what my loft is very similar to:


----------

